# Smoking banned!!!



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

At last! I often think my mind's playing tricks when I recall the days when you could smoke on the tube, I think in ten years time we'll all think the same about pubs.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Hope global warming hurries up cause its gunna be abit cold standing outside the pub having a *** during the winter  .

Nevermind. i am a smoker and would prefer to sit in a pub and smoke. But now the law has changed then obviously i cant. No point bitching about it. Now non smokers will move onto their next issue and start whinging about all the *** butts that smokers leave on the floors of pavements :roll: .


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Hope global warming hurries up cause its gunna be abit cold standing outside the pub having a *** during the winter  .
> 
> Nevermind. i am a smoker and would prefer to sit in a pub and smoke. But now the law has changed then obviously i cant. No point bitching about it. Now non smokers will move onto their next issue and start whinging about all the *** butts that smokers leave on the floors of pavements :roll: .


As an ex smoker this is very true. But *** butts on pavement or out of car window (grrrrrrr :x ) still represent littering and are highly anti social. Use a bin.

I am still up for taxing fast food on it's fat content and then introducing a gradual total ban - it's costing litter, country's health, NHS and therefore the nation far more than smoking ever did.

And the smell of fat sweaty people is far worse than smoke. One needs a smoker nearby sometimes to mask the odour of fat people in fact. :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Now non smokers will move onto their next issue and start whinging about all the *** butts that smokers leave on the floors of pavements :roll: .


Nope. Taxi drivers next :wink:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Smoking in cars to be banned next! (lets hope)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

GW1970 said:


> Smoking in cars to be banned next! (lets hope)


Why?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > Smoking in cars to be banned next! (lets hope)
> ...


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=56564


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

GW1970 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > GW1970 said:
> ...


So if you use the ashtray its ok :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Why in the Flame Room though :? Arn't you glad it's been banned ?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

With the dangerous dogs act I'm sure that they had to be muzzled in a car as it was deemed a public place. If so perhaps smoking in cars could be banned. I can't see it ever going through as it would be an unenforceable law.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

Being a non-smoker I'm really glad it's been banned, but can definitely feel for the people who are sooo used to having that cancer stick with their pint.

I guess they'll have to light up incense sticks instead !!


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Cortex said:


> Being a non-smoker I'm really glad it's been banned, but can definitely feel for the people who are sooo used to having that cancer stick with their pint...


They've a year in which to quit then haven't they.. :roll:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> Smoking in cars to be banned next! (lets hope)


The 2006 company car policy here at work bans smoking in the company car, for both drivers and passengers... whilst in motion and halted.

It states that drivers if they need to smoke should schedule regular breaks during their journey.

:roll: :roll: :roll:

iirc the reasoning is health and safety through smoking, also a fire risk, a driving distraction and a reduction in residuals :roll: :roll:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Why in the Flame Room though :? Arn't you glad it's been banned ?


I thought there could be bad language and I hate being moved 

Bit of baiting as well of course


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Being a smoker/none smoker/smoker/none smoker I'm glad this has happened , everytime i've given into to the ciggies it's been in a bar around smokers


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

nutts said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > Smoking in cars to be banned next! (lets hope)
> ...


Why all the :roll: :roll: ? Seems reasonable enough..


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I've always wondered what would happen if I walked into a random pub where I wasn't a regular and forced people at the bar to drink my pint. Would I be infringing their civil liberties?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> I've always wondered what would happen if I walked into a random pub where I wasn't a regular and forced people at the bar to drink my pint. Would I be infringing their civil liberties?


How long have you been pondering on that one?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BreTT said:


> I've always wondered what would happen if I walked into a random pub where I wasn't a regular and forced people at the bar to drink my pint. Would I be infringing their civil liberties?


You would not have to force me just a hint would do


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

BreTT said:


> I've always wondered what would happen if I walked into a random pub where I wasn't a regular and forced people at the bar to drink my pint. Would I be infringing their civil liberties?


Not if they were alcoholics :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > I've always wondered what would happen if I walked into a random pub where I wasn't a regular and forced people at the bar to drink my pint. Would I be infringing their civil liberties?
> ...


Who's to say that I haven't got cooties? ;-)

It just makes me laugh this whole "infringement of civil liberties" argument. Where do you draw the line?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BreTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


It would have to be a fresh pint [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Cortex said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > I've always wondered what would happen if I walked into a random pub where I wasn't a regular and forced people at the bar to drink my pint. Would I be infringing their civil liberties?
> ...


Yes that might become a problem for me. I do go to pubs, but prefer well ventilated ones e.g. old banks with very high ceilings etc. I still come back stinking of cigarettes whether I like it or not. It does cut down the amount of time I do spend in these establishments though.

The smoking ban comes into force in Scotland on the 26th of March at 06:00 - I suspect my alcohol intake will increase as of that day! :?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I for one am glad they banned this. So many times I have left a bar or pub and when I get home all I can smell is the stale smell of other peoples smoke on my clothes.

Thank God us non smokers can enjoy our time inside a pub without having to duck and dive out of the way of smokers.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


But smokers don't give me the benefit of a fresh smoke. So taking that to the next stage, I'd need to drink the pint down and then regurgitate it prior to forcing them to drink it. You still want that pint?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BreTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Just a half then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

BreTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Didn't realise that was in the Scottish vernacular, thought it was yank!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


It is - I'm reasonably widely travelled through watching the Simpsons though.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm glad they've done it, but I'm also incredibly surpriised they have.

While in Dublin on a stag do, even the smokers we were with didn't mind smoking outside,

Having said that though, it was warm and therefore they could gawp at the young ladies in skimpy tops.

I think it's a huge step forward for those people that work in these places, but have never smoked - despite the Weatherspoons policy of not being able t o smoke at the bar, I read somewhere that having smoking/non smoking areas in a pub is as useless as having weeing/nin weeing secitions in a swimming pool.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

There are non-weeing sections in a swimming pool?? Oh no! What if I got it wrong and weed in the wrong part???

:wink: :lol:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

It's interesting to notice how there's not many disenters posting on this - I'd imagine that even smokers have now come round to seeing it as a good move particularly if they failed to give up in their new years resolution.

Perhaps in a few years they'll ban drinking in pubs too and all that'll be left is girls in skimpy tops outside


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Perhaps in a few years they'll ban drinking in pubs too and all that'll be left is girls in skimpy tops outside


Hmmm, I like your thinking...now if they can make THAT compulsory....


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

One thing that i find strange in pubs and restaurants is in a pub you cant smoke at the bar but everywhere else. In a restaurant its visa versa :? . During the summer couldnt care if i have to go outside for a ciggie as it is now law. Obviously i would prefer to smoke inside. But i just hope during the winter they put patio heaters and canopys outside  .

Most pubs wont have a problem enforcing the law. However i worry about the poor landlord that runs a shithole of a pub where most of his punters smoke. What is he going to do. He risks getting a Â£2000 fine if a enforcement officer catches people smoking in the pub. How serious will the police take it if he calls them telling them that he has 20 blokes smoking in his pub and wont put their ciggies out?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

What pisses me off is when I visit someone in hospital and have to walk through a mass of smokers huddled just outside the main entrance in their dressing gowns :x


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

nutts said:


> What pisses me off is when I visit someone in hospital and have to walk through a mass of smokers huddled just outside the main entrance in their dressing gowns :x


Dragging their medical equipment :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Sim said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > What pisses me off is when I visit someone in hospital and have to walk through a mass of smokers huddled just outside the main entrance in their dressing gowns :x
> ...


It's worse than that....We have a hospital near me that has doctors/nurses living on site. Everytime we pick them up when they are going for a night out they are like walking chemists. I know they may have stressful jobs so they feel the need to party hard to let their hair down. But taking every drug they can get their hands on is scary! Don't know if they smoke or not.....I dont allow smoking in my cab


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

scoTTy said:
 

> With the dangerous dogs act I'm sure that they had to be muzzled in a car as it was deemed a public place. If so perhaps smoking in cars could be banned. I can't see it ever going through as it would be an unenforceable law.


Drivers of commercial vehicles crossing the border from England into Scotland are about to be banned from smoking in their vehicles - yes, it's in Scotlands "Repression of Smokers Bill" :roll:

Could only happen in a country governed by rejects from a Billy Smarts circus clown audition; no doubt our articulate, educated and forward thinking politicians will squander more money on establishing the "Jock border *** police"....fucking pillocks, the lot of them.

It's a liitle like the hunting ban isn't it? It's against the "law" they still do it and nothing happens.

Dave


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > With the dangerous dogs act I'm sure that they had to be muzzled in a car as it was deemed a public place. If so perhaps smoking in cars could be banned. I can't see it ever going through as it would be an unenforceable law.
> ...


Maybe they are thinking because smokers have a huge desire to smoke while they drive. They will be able to make even more money by catching them rather than getting criticised for targeting drivers they can argue they're not and infact targeting smokers :roll:

I know that the majority of people dont smoke and i know it isnt fair to smoke around people because of the health risks etc etc. But because i am a smoker i do feel abit like a second class citizen. I think of watching and reading about black people in the US of A where they hadt to sit on the back of buses, Could only stand in certain areas etc etc. At least black people didnt get done for driving a car. :lol: Next it will be smokers getting beaten on the streets while the police just stand there and watch. Thinking about it that happens to people now and it doesnt matter if you smoke or not.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Yes , yes, yes, but what about banning fat people from eating more fat and smelling?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> Yes , yes, yes, but what about banning fat people from eating more fat and smelling?


Yes and what about people that drink alcohol that get into my cab after a night out and breath alcohol over me and make my clothes stink and make me feel dizzy as though ive just downed a bottle of scotch. But why stop there maybe garlic should be banned also. Just because someone may enjoy garlic i dont want to have to put up with that stink when they are talking to you and having to breath it in. :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

garyc said:


> Yes , yes, yes, but what about banning fat people from eating more fat and smelling?


I'll send you the address for our Scottish Parliament, they seem to have little better to do than dream up expensive and unenforceable schemes...I'm sure one our "wasters" would be delighted to take up your cause :wink:

Dave


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> But because i am a smoker i do feel abit like a second class citizen. I think of watching and reading about black people in the US of A where they hadt to sit on the back of buses, Could only stand in certain areas etc etc. At least black people didnt get done for driving a car. :lol:


So how's that different to how it's been for years for non-smokers. If I don't want to polluted with a potential killer then I've had to go elsewhere i.e. be an outcast. The choice has always been don't go to the pub or accept the risk of lung cancer. That is just wrong and at last it's being recognised.



genocidalduck said:


> Yes and what about people that drink alcohol that get into my cab after a night out and breath alcohol over me and make my clothes stink and make me feel dizzy as though ive just downed a bottle of scotch. But why stop there maybe garlic should be banned also. Just because someone may enjoy garlic i dont want to have to put up with that stink when they are talking to you and having to breath it in.


Do you know of anyone that's died from secondary garlic inhalation? :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Do you know of anyone that's dies from secondary garlic inhalation? :roll:


No but when I got home from the pub last night, feeling a little (ahem) frisky, I probably would have stood more chance if I'd stunk of garlic rather than beer and stale ****.

I wonder if we'll see a spike in the birth rate once the smoking ban comes into effect? :twisted:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Never knew you frequented those type of bars!!!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Never knew you frequented those type of bars!!!!


What, you mean like the Laughing Duck? See you there tonight, big boy :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Beer sometime?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:?:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Beer sometime?


May as well get the secondary in while we can. Will pm you to arrange.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Dotti said:


> I'm glad something is being done about smoking.


Amen to that for all the reasons you gave. :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Yes , yes, yes, but what about banning fat people from eating more fat and smelling?
> ...


And what about cab drivers who smell of BO and whinge about their paying customers habits? Get another job if you don't like it. And take that Blue Tooth earpiece out. It looks fucking ridiculous.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


 :lol: Yes the bluetooth ear piece does. Hence i dont wear one and hence i take the piss out of the ones that do.

Maybe i should put in the bottom of my posts that my tongue is in my cheek :roll: I was only fooking joking :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

great news, and long overdue.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> great news, and long overdue.


You finally had your mark 2 TT :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > great news, and long overdue.
> ...


english pls?


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


MKII :wink:


----------

